# New here - I really messed up w/ my Daisy



## NicoleJ (Jun 13, 2011)

Sigh. I screwed up majorly. Daisy (4.5 yo beauty whom we've had for 3.5 weeks) was in her crate Friday for 7.5 hours. To make it up to her, I let my youngest give her a stick of string cheese. At 130 am, she exploded. Poop and throw up everywhere. It all went downhill from there.

She threw up on my youngest daughter's bed, pooped all over in their room. Even in my son's room where she sleeps (or did until Saturday). Had to go outside 3 times. Daisy Mae was miserable. 
She has her own treats, but we'd given her cheese before with no problems and her previous owner did not mention any problems. I've since found out that purebreds have really sensitive stomachs. :smilie_tischkante: (our last dog was a mix, didn't have these problems)

For Saturday and yesterday morning, she was on a boiled chicken and rice diet. Yesterday evening I switched to boiled ground beef and rice and a tiny bit of dry dog food. This morning was a 50/50 mix of each. But the diarrhea is back. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Trust me, she's had no treats and will never have anymore cheese.

Sorry to say hello w/ a problem, but I don't know what else to do.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Sounds like you need to take a trip to your vet's office to have Daisy Mae checked out. You dont want her to get dehydrated.. by the way welcome to SM.*


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry about your fluff not feeling good. I've never had the problem that you are facing, but if you are doing what your vet advised you to do then I say that's the best thing. Sorry.:blush::sorry:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome to SM. I'm sorry your little Daisy is sick. Did she eat the entire stick of string cheese??? That is a LOT for a small dog to eat...usually any "treat" they get is about the size of the tip of your pinky, or the size of a pea. You should either keep her on the chicken & rice for a few days, or try fasting her for 24 hours to let her tummy settle. If she does not improve in a couple of days you should take her to the vet.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I would get to the vet right away. Don't worry so much about what has been done; just worry about making things right now. She needs to be checked out. It could be the cheese or it could be stress or it could be both. That's a very long time to be left in a confining crate. You are talking about a crate and not an ex-pen right? I'm happy you came here for help.


----------



## NicoleJ (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks all. I'll call right away. 

It's a pretty good size crate - she has room for toys and food and water and her bed.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh no ! Make sure she does not get dehydrated which is definitely caused by vomiting and diahrea. I honestly think a stick of processed cheese is TOO much for a little dog. They only need a tiny piece to make them happy. I don't think it was the actual cheese that made her ill but the amount given.
Hope she feels better.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh you didn't mess up! Stuff happens and it may not have been the cheese at all. I've been dealing with a viral thing at my house and it has been wiping my dogs out - vomiting, diarrhea, not wanting to eat. It has been an exhausting week! Esp having 9 week old puppies at home - it has not been pleasant for them, let me tell you. 

That is a bit of a myth about 'delicate' digestive systems with purebred dogs, so I sure wouldn't blame her being a purebred because she can't handle a whole thing of string cheese. Sure some get upset tummies easily - but so do mixed breeds also. It comes down to the individual dog, not the fact that he/she is purebred vs. mixed.

I would get her to the vet and have them check her stool for parasites. Where did she come from? A home type situation or was she used for breeding? 

I would get some unflavored pedialyte and syringe some of that in if she isn't wanting to drink and definitely get her checked by the vet.

Poor thing!! Sure hope she feels better soon!


----------



## NicoleJ (Jun 13, 2011)

I called the vet. She said it sounds like her system is getting used to kibble again and that if it goes on past Wednesday to bring her in.

She's drinking lots of water and is playing. For some reason today though, she's pooping all over the house.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

NicoleJ said:


> I called the vet. She said it sounds like her system is getting used to kibble again and that if it goes on past Wednesday to bring her in.
> 
> She's drinking lots of water and is playing. For some reason today though, she's pooping all over the house.


Constant pooping is diarrhea and it is very dehydrating. I'm really surprised that the vet said to wait until after Wed, considering she's going that much and it's been going on since Saturday and the explosive nature in the beginning. Did you speak to the vet directly or a vet tech? If it wan't the vet, I would bring her in for sure. I guess you have to go with what you think but with unending diarrhea for three days and unknown cause I would bring in a sample and see if she'll give you anything to stop it, but that's just me. Is this vet used to very small breed dogs? They get dehydrated much faster.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree to starve w/food only (not water) for 24 hrs. and then gradually reintroduce one food group only. Keep that until you are certain she is stable. That way you can tell if the constant changes are upsetting the stomach. I would also suggest only very, very small meals (like 1 Tbs. every 2-3 hrs). I would supplement fluids. Don't give treats for the time being. 
I also use baby semethicone in small doses.
I do think this should keep her until you can get her to the vet---but I would not wait to take her. Ask the vet to do the snap test for pancreatitis!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I agree to starve w/food only (not water) for 24 hrs. and then gradually reintroduce one food group only. Keep that until you are certain she is stable. That way you can tell if the constant changes are upsetting the stomach. I would also suggest only very, very small meals (like 1 Tbs. every 2-3 hrs). I would supplement fluids. Don't give treats for the time being.
> I also use baby semethicone in small doses.
> I do think this should keep her until you can get her to the vet---but I would not wait to take her. *Ask the vet to do the snap test for pancreatitis*!


What's that, Sandi??


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Did you ever get her checked out when you got her? Did she come from a breeder or was she in a pet home? Glad she is drinking and acting ok!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> What's that, Sandi??


It is a quick test to see if they have pancreatitis---there are 2 tests. I am not sure it is available in the US, but it is what we used here w/little Carlos to establish that he, indeed, had pancreatitis. It can be done in the vet's office and doesn't have to be sent to the lab. It worked for us.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> It is a quick test to see if they have pancreatitis---there are 2 tests. I am not sure it is available in the US, but it is what we used here w/little Carlos to establish that he, indeed, had pancreatitis. It can be done in the vet's office and doesn't have to be sent to the lab. It worked for us.


Reminds me of the quick strep test here for kids. All the pediatricians offices have it but the adult docs don't. Took me four days to find out what a 5 minute test showed for my son. :angry:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> *I agree to starve w/food only (not water) for 24 hrs*. and then gradually reintroduce one food group only. Keep that until you are certain she is stable. That way you can tell if the constant changes are upsetting the stomach. I would also suggest only very, very small meals (like 1 Tbs. every 2-3 hrs). I would supplement fluids. Don't give treats for the time being.
> I also use baby semethicone in small doses.
> I do think this should keep her until you can get her to the vet---but I would not wait to take her. Ask the vet to do the snap test for pancreatitis!


I assume you mean withhold food but do not withhold water. I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

When Ryder had an upset stomach and was throwing up and had diarrhea his vet said to give him gatorade (any kind) and do 50 water/50 gatorade. It helped so he wouldn't get dehydrated.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome to SM! I'm sorry Daisy is sick! Don't beat yourself up over it...we all make mistakes. Do you know if she ate the entire stick of string cheese? That's way too much cheese for a small dog...she may very well be just fine with cheese but not that huge amount. I agree with others in that if she still is throwing up and having loose stools, you may want to have her checked out at the vet. I would keep her on a very bland, restricted diet (chicken and rice is fine) for a few days until her stomach is completely better. Make sure she is drinking lots of water...I have used Pedialyte (plain, not flavored) in the past when my dog was sick and I wanted to make sure he stays hydrated. 

Also, as a side note, I would suggest looking in to a puppy pen (x-pen) for the days you have to leave her for extended periods...my Bailey stays in his pen during the day while I'm at work and it has been amazing for us! He has his bed, puppy pad, water bowl and toys in there and enough room to move around and play...so it works really well for when I have to leave him for hours at a time. This is the one we have: Amazon.com: Iris CI-604 Indoor/Outdoor Plastic Pet Pen, 4 Panels: Kitchen & Dining

Congrats on getting Daisy...she is adorable! Hope she feels all better soon!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

mss said:


> I assume you mean withhold food but do not withhold water. I just wanted to be sure.


Yes! No food for 24 hrs. Only water. It does wonders!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

How is Daisy feeling? Hopefully she is well.:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Ooh I remember when Aolani got really sick and had diarrhea (some of it bloody). I didn't feed him for a day but did give him water to keep in hydrated. He was so sick that when I tried to introduce food to him again he was a bit concerned and took his time getting to the food bowl. I only gave him a little to start with and we did go see a vet right away too. I hope your pup is doing better and welcome to SM.


----------



## NicoleJ (Jun 13, 2011)

sorry for not updating. These last few days of school have been hectic. Daisy's been doing awesome. Her diahreah went away and as of yesterday (right when the vet said), she's been "regular" again. 
THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH for being so helpful. I was so upset and am (still) mad at myself.


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

I suggest giving your little pup some gatorade. Ry's vet told me to give it to him when he was having issues eating because it has the electrolytes in it that he needed. Half water / half gatorade (Ryder loves the Glacier Freeze kind).


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Constant pooping is diarrhea and it is very dehydrating. I'm really surprised that the vet said to wait until after Wed, considering she's going that much and it's been going on since Saturday and the explosive nature in the beginning. Did you speak to the vet directly or a vet tech? If it wan't the vet, I would bring her in for sure. I guess you have to go with what you think but with unending diarrhea for three days and unknown cause I would bring in a sample and see if she'll give you anything to stop it, but that's just me. Is this vet used to very small breed dogs? They get dehydrated much faster.


:goodpost:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm glad Daisy is feeling better. Remember, it's not the cheese, it's the amount. Next time just give her small pieces and just a couple at that. Rocky sometimes has a day where he doesn't eat much. That's ok too. Welcome to SM...you came to the right place for advice, support and knowledge! 



NicoleJ said:


> sorry for not updating. These last few days of school have been hectic. Daisy's been doing awesome. Her diahreah went away and as of yesterday (right when the vet said), she's been "regular" again.
> THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH for being so helpful.  I was so upset and am (still) mad at myself.


----------



## LuvMyBaby (Apr 8, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I would get some unflavored pedialyte and syringe some of that in if she isn't wanting to drink and definitely get her checked by the vet.


Good idea -- I never thought about using pedialyte. My humans kids are grown and out of the house. I forgot about using that.


----------

